# Solved: No 'Sharing' Tab



## jackcos (Jul 23, 2009)

Right, I'm trying to re-connect my computer to my 360. I have had the the LAN bridged with my wireless conectio since December and everything was brilliant.

But yesterday it stopped working entirely, not even getting past the Network part of the test.

I've been looking around the Internet for solutions as after deleting the bridge, I can no longer create another one as I get a "To create another bridge you must select two LANs bla bla bla" warning.

Now, there is no longer any 'Sharing' tab in the Properties for the Wireless Network Connection. Please help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you have two network adapters?

Let's see this for the computer in question.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jackcos (Jul 23, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jack>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jack-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-49-39-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3474:a02:b7ee:af89%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 July 2009 13:47:28
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 July 2009 13:55:08
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151000495
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.121.0.2
62.121.10.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C85CE286-29FC-44DF-8498-CA2D1156E
5C9}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.100%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.121.0.2
62.121.10.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2d6:3c13:2be3:3f57:fe9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c13:2be3:3f57:fe9b%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Jack>


----------



## jackcos (Jul 23, 2009)

What now?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have no wired NIC that is recognized by Windows, which is the problem.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## jackcos (Jul 23, 2009)

1) Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
SiS191 Ethernet Controller

2) No

3) No


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Uninstall that SiS191 controller and reboot and let it install again. It's not being recognized at all by Windows networking from the previous IPCONFIG results.


----------



## jackcos (Jul 23, 2009)

EDIT: Did it, what now?


----------

